# Pics from first litter



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Thought I'd share some pics of the babies I kept from my first litter.

This is Ady my banded doe. I was really glad to see the improved markings. Dad's a dutch and mom is a banded but she only has scattered white hairs where her band should by so Ady is a big improvement.









This is Barbie self black? doe she has the poor color of her mom and has pink feet but I'm not sure maybe that's common in self mice. Mom was a tan and dad is the dutch buck so I guess mom must be ata.









This is my tan buck Arnold unfortunatly he has the same poor color as his mom and sister I think he will have better type than his dad because mom has the best type of the three starter mice I got.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they are cute, congrats on your first litter


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

cute


----------

